# sores on blue gourami



## brownies52 (Apr 26, 2009)

To start, my tank is 55 gallon with 2 silver dollars, 3 clown loaches, and a pleco. The water parameters are within normal limits. I have many fake plants and several large "rock" forms, so there are many places for the fish to hide. About 2 months ago my Blue Gourami (Trichogaster trichopterus) started to develop sores on it's body. I first put in one of those all inclusive formulas. I don't remember what it was off hand. That did nothing. Then I started to use Tetracycline( 3 days), because at the time, the store was out of Maracyn-II, but that created such high foam(3-4 inches), the fish were unsuccessfully trying to jump up over it to get to the surface. I got some Maracyn-II and started using it. Unfortunately, then we went away and the "sitter" continued to use the meds as instructed. And did one course of treatment. Then another 10 days passed until we got home. The sores were still there and there were more of them. I then treated with both gram negative and gram positive, Maracyn and Maracyn-II for 2 courses of treatment, because it was working so well; and the sores were healing up and no others were appearing. After the treatment, I did water changes and returned the filters, as instructed. 5-6 days later the sores started to reappear. Now I've been treating for another 2 courses, but still getting new sores. Other than these sores, the fish is behaving normally and eating fine. The sores are very raw looking, various tones of light pink to dark pink. Then look translucent. I'm at a loss as to what to do that could stop this. Would also like to know you're best guess as to what it is.

I have included some photos. This is the first time doing this with photos for me. I hope it works.















































Thanks for your help.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

I dont know anything about these type of fish. I wish i could offer help. your fish is very beautiful. hope someone can help.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm not too good with pic's but his color doesn't look too hot he looks generally"not well" to me. My powder blue looked good but "not active" so i fed Jungle labs anti-bacterial food thats medicated and my fish perked up in 2 days. Since the other tx didn't work i'd trty the food for sure and other fish will have a little extra protection as well.I would also do extra water changes and run carbon to rempve the old meds. If you order the food from 
drfoster&smith it will take up to 10 days to get so i would get ti at petsupermarket or wherever you shop. Gee i luv gouramis i do hope yours get well soon.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I lost half a tank of fish once to the same type of disease.
It also started with the gouramis in my tank, then spread to the red glass barbs and tiger barbs. The cory, pleco, eels where completely un affected. I went through a few different medictions and still the disease was spreading.
I think the last med I used was the Maracyn & Maracyn-Two. I was unable to save any of the sick fish, but 3 tiger barbs made it through. I lost 2 gouramis, 5 glass barbs, and 6 tiger barbs. I waited a couple months to make sure there were no new sick fish before I started restocking the tank.
I read later, that gouramis are susceptible to TB. I used medications that under normal situations, should have fixed the problem. I am thinking that it was TB in my tank. I would wear gloves during tank maintenance just in case, but I hope that TB is not the problem.


----------



## brownies52 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies. I sure hope it's not TB either. I'm going to continue with the water changes and keep with the antibiotics. I have used the Jungle ABx food before and will try that as well, I still have a bottle of it. Thanks once again.


----------

